# nursery close to Business Bay (exe towers)



## Vento (Dec 30, 2011)

Hello Everyone,

Anyone know of a good (or even any) nursery within short distance of Executives towers / Business Bay?

Thanks in advance

Vento.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

if you can drive a bit, then Umm Suqeim/Jumeirah has tonnes of them. I am not sure what exits you take from there, but I don't think it would be more than a 10-12 minute drive. If you google, the names have been discussed on various Dubai FAQs on the net


----------



## AVO (Jun 22, 2012)

Dear members,
I am in a dilema, and need help.

i am getting a 1 bed room appartment in jlt size 1080 approx , decently done up in a good tower and then i am getting a 1155 sqft huge 1b/r in executive towers business bay .. for 5k per year more.
in both the places i will be paying chiller charges.
only thing is in executive towers i will have to buy a stove and a fridge, where as i wouldnt have to do that in jlt.
my work place is close to union house , where the big uae flag is . so there will be a massive saving in commute and time.

how is the cost of living in business bay compared to jlt?
are maids etc expensive or easy to find?

i have a small daughter who is 16 months, so v soon i will need a nursery as well.. considering that aspect which would be a better location? i know there are number of nurseries in jlt , is it the same in business bay? i dont have a car yet, and even if i do get one in the future , my wife doesnt have a licence, and thus taking the baby to nursery would most probably be by taxi/ metro.

pls help me take the call...

thnx


----------

